# Hi from the UK



## coffeefilms (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've browsed the forum a few times in the past and thought I should sign up so that I can answer some of the questions I know!

I live in England with two cats; Coffee, a big blotched tabby farmcat and Cookie, a tortiseshell/calico and white from our local rescue centre.

By trade I run my own film company and have recently started establishing myself for making films about cat species, I've been lurking here a bit just checking out what things people find interesting about their cats for a new project.

Outside of work I run a website for the same local rescue centre www.midkentrspca.com and am a trustee for a new charity to conserve the Scottish wildcat (a species I recently made a film on) which some of you may find interesting at www.scottishwildcats.co.uk (a clip from my film is on there along with some beautiful photos).

Hope I can help bring some useful info to the forum with my knowledge of wild cats!

Steve


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Steve

Welcome! I seem to remember seeing you elsewhere in cat forum cyberspace.

I'm much more frequently seen on here though. Glad you joined us


----------



## coffeefilms (Feb 17, 2008)

*Hi*

Yes I signed up to another one the other day for exactly the same reason, kept wanting to answer or take part!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Steve! We're happy to have you join us.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Pictures would be great of your feline friends!


----------



## coffeefilms (Feb 17, 2008)

*Pics of my girls*

Of course! 

This is Coffee with her fluffy winter coat








She's also my company mascot which has earnt her a website biography www.coffeefilms.com/bioc.html and her own IMDB page http://imdb.com/name/nm1725247/!

Here's little Cookie from the recent addition from the rescue (here 9 months now)










Thanks for the hellos!

Steve


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Steve and kitties! Enjoy your time here!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad Coffee is gainfully employed! :wink: I'm sure Cookie will get her working permit soon. Two sweeties!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love Cookie's tail, it looks so saturated with color!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and hello to you and the :love2 Beautiful kittys! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## coffeefilms (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, nice to be so welcome. 

Cookie's tail is indeed quite something, she's not a real tortoiseshell, her red patches are all red tabby, so she has red and blonde tabby markings down that tail with random black splodges!

Nice to see so many beautiful cats so loved by their owners on here!


----------



## Ladylefty (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## IanDavid (Feb 25, 2008)

*Another Brit!*

Great I am not alone here in the cat forum ther eis a fellow countryman and cat lover as well.

My cat is called Oscar and he is the box standard mix of everything feline. He actually has a penchant for water, er? Evebn the bath as I have been in it when he joined in. He has also been known to use my pillow at the same time as myself.

Hope to hear some ore of you about here?


----------

